# Omega Quartz Movement 1337



## iwcforme (Aug 23, 2006)

I am looking for a circuit board or replacement movement to repair an older 1970's Omega wristwatch.

The movement is a 17j quartz - cal 1337number

Can anybody help me locate one

Thanks in advance

Any help would be most welcome

Regards

iwcforme


----------

